
Revisiting the spectacular failure that was the Bill Gates deposition - close04
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2020/09/revisiting-the-spectacular-failure-that-was-the-bill-gates-deposition/
======
ncmncm
What I have never understood about this is how everybody responsible didn't
spend a single night in jail, for Contempt of Court if not for perjury.

